# Hi Everyone



## DiAndy (Aug 17, 2012)

DiAndy here, as you may guess that is Diane and Andy.  We have just purchased a new Auotsleeper Gloucester which; suprise suprise is our first motorhome after camping for decades.  Looking forward to many happy days in the British Isles and Europe and meeting you out there.  Like many others we like the wilder places over the crowds.
Just done a shake down in Derbyshire and heading for Thunder in the Glens next weekend with the Harley in tow.  Then France for two weeks of sunshine, we hope.


----------



## baldybloke (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi and enjoy, weather's not too bad next to the arctic circle at the minute..............., and the wee beasties are hungry...


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Aug 17, 2012)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kimbowbill (Aug 17, 2012)

:welcome: to the forum


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 17, 2012)

:welcome: :camper:


----------



## chubadub (Aug 17, 2012)

:welcome: fellow :drive:/:scooter:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Diandy and welcome - hope you enjoy your travels.


----------



## Robmac (Aug 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site.

Enjoy your new motorhome.

:camper:

PS. very jealous of the fact you have a Harley... 



:lol-053:


----------



## maingate (Aug 19, 2012)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hi and welcome to the site.
> 
> Enjoy your new motorhome.
> 
> ...



My Brother-in-Law has just bought a Harley, a really old one and it is for sale cheap.

So if anyone wants a Harley Davidson, 4 wheeled, battery powered Golf cart, pm me. (I am not joking, they also make golf Carts).

And welcome to the forum, anything you need to know, just ask. :wave:


----------



## Native Warrior (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Di and Andy, and welcome. Fellow newbies here. Can I ask what trailer you use for your Harley? We've got a ZZR1400  and looking for recommendations for a decent bike trailer     Sal n Hoss


----------



## lotty (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site, have a great trip :have fun:


----------



## iceman1956 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi and :have fun: with your New :camper:


----------



## Native Warrior (Aug 22, 2012)

nope - that was 'maingate' who's b-i-l   has the HD golf buggy :drive:


----------



## Native Warrior (Aug 22, 2012)

Need a trailer that will cope with  curb weight 261kg bike ( bandit approx 220kg??  - the Erde single bike trailer is apparently  not up to it ( max 240kg ) - and we plan to travel to Europe so need a plated trailer. Would hate to have an 'incident' and have a claim refused , hence seeking recommendations


----------



## DiAndy (Aug 23, 2012)

*Trailer*



Native Warrior said:


> Hi Di and Andy, and welcome. Fellow newbies here. Can I ask what trailer you use for your Harley? We've got a ZZR1400  and looking for recommendations for a decent bike trailer     Sal n Hoss



Hi Sal & Hoss, my trailer is a box type built by Tickner Trailers specifically for my Softail Custom. Trailer is 200kg and the bike 330kg. Twin axle and braked. Not cheap £2.5k


----------



## jamesmarshall (Aug 26, 2012)

:welcome:


----------

